# "Some of the best fishing we've experienced in years"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Great day wading with lures for these repeat Bay Flats Lodge customers. Found a really good bite around mid-day in knee deep water with a mix of mud and grass. Plastics were the bait of choice, color didn't seem to matter.

I still have several available dates the month of March, and would love to take you wade fishing with artificial lures. 

Our Winter Fishing Special Doesn't End Until March 31, 2017. We Still Have The Following March Dates Available For Anyone Wishing To Get In On The Hot Springtime Catching Action. Call Today Before It's Too Late! 


Captain Jason Wagenfehr
Bay Flats Lodge
1-888-677-4868


----------

